# Do S&W J Frames have pinned front sights?



## GBS1989 (Feb 27, 2009)

I plan on buying a J frame soon for CC. My question is does the following models, 637, 638 & 642 have pinned front sights? I would like to upgrade the front sight to one with a tritium insert. If they are not pinned, would a gunsmith be able to put one on? I know some of the other S&W J Frame models have the pinned sights (ie: the .357s like the 360) but I will probably not even use .357s since I believe .38+Ps to be sufficent. Also those models are a little pricey for me, i would like to stay under $500.

Also I am really conflicted on which model mentioned above to get. I like the 642 because of the enclosed hammer, but I would probably be also using this pistol occasionally at the range and I could see me using the exposed hammer on the 638 to shoot singe-action target practice. I am also considering the 637. 

Could anyone who has or has handled these models give me their insight please?


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

I beleive it depends on when the gun in question was made. 
My 638-3 does not have the sight pinned, it is one piece.

I personally love the 38 with the shrouded hammer, you just have to occasionally clean the pocket gunk out of the channel.


----------

